# Gracie Vs Chad Rowan (AKIBONO)



## Rick Wade (Nov 22, 2004)

Saturday night I went to the Rumble on the Rock.

Highlights were as follows 

Royce Gracie and Chad Rowan will fight New Years eve in Japan.



*Kaynan Kaku vs. Gilbert Melendez 
     Winner Gibert Melendez Kaynan was not prepared and didn't know what to do once he got hit.
*Ross Ebanez vs. Dennis Hallman  Dennis Hallman won (don't remember much though)
*Wes Sims vs. Antoni Hardonk  Hardonk won this fight reversing the mount and chioking him out.
*Falaniko Vitale vs. Kristof Midoux  This was one of the best fights all evening as far as standup fighting goes the frnch man Midox was extreemly fast and hit like a ton of bricks Falaniko didn't stand a chance.
*Kurt Kipapa vs. Aitor Canup  I don't remember this fight but I do know that Aitor Canup won because every Hawaiian fighter lost exept one and I will let you know who that is latter.
*Sean O'Haire vs. Shungo Oyama  Sean O'Haire for an ex WW(E, F what ever) wrester he wasn't bad he is strong and fast and he won.  he got zero style points because he is a GOOFBALL the guy was doing somekind of weird dance step coming into the ring.  Then when he won we tried to do a back flip and landed on his head.
*Wesley Correira vs. Yoshihiro Nakao Cabbage what more can I say everone likes Cabbage but unfortunealy he was fighting a wall and the wall wouldn't go down.  Here's the scoop.  Yoshi took him to the ground a couple of times and was working him really good the referee stood them up for no action (that was BS)  Yoshi kept giving him elbows and stuff.  Anyway they stood up for most of the 2nd and 3rd round and Cabbage kept giving him some serious rising knees while holding his head and Yoshi would not go down.  Yoshi was even taunting him.  It was like a Rocky fight little defense and alot of tired guys beating the Hits out of each other.  Remember I told evey Hawaiian lost execpt one.  Well Cabbage lost also.
*Royler Gracie vs. Yoshihiro Nakao  personally I was rooting against Gracie; However, Gracie put on a clinic his opponent was small and stacked (mucular) Gracie was on the bottom (in the guard I think) and his opponent picked him up twice and slammed him from about 4 or five feet in the air.  Gracie didn't let go and eventually choked him out with and triangulation Choke.
*Carter Williams vs. Tom Howard = Williams has some hugh legs he was on the bottoms and reversed it like my five year old was sitting on my chest.  It was simply incredable.  Williams impressively won the match in the first round.
*BJ Penn vs. Rodrigo Gracie = Went three rounds and the local boy fought his own fight.  he would go to the ground with gracie beat him for a while and then get back up.  BJ Penn is one tough SOB.  BJ Penn won.

Disclaimer I know nothing about about BJJ or MMA terms so I appologies if I sound ignorant.  I am just trying to inform the public.

V/R
Rick


----------



## SammyB57 (Nov 22, 2004)

Who the heck is Chad Rowan?

I wish Gracie's would make a name for themselves by beating top fighters.... but I have yet to see it pulled off, other than Royce/Yoshida and that was still officially a draw.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Nov 22, 2004)

Isn't Chad Rowan, the American sumo fighter. Used to be the number 1 sumo wrestler. Injuries and age have caught up with him. I don't think he is the number 1 sumo guy now.


----------



## RRouuselot (Nov 22, 2004)

Kempojujutsu said:
			
		

> Isn't Chad Rowan, the American sumo fighter. Used to be the number 1 sumo wrestler. Injuries and age have caught up with him. I don't think he is the number 1 sumo guy now.




Chad Rowen went by the sumo name of Akebono and was the first non-japanese to reach Yokozuna (grand champion) in Sumo. 
He has been in K-1 several times and is basically a big fat slob (about 500lbs.) that doesn't really put on a good fight. He just kind of stands in the ring trying not to move much. He was recently KOed by a good kick boxer about 200lbs lighter than himself. My firend was his sparring partner for a while and said the guy sucks....after watching the last couple of fights he has been in I think they just throw him in as the "Freak Attraction".

Here is a link:

http://www.mmaringreport.com/k1/k1_saitama_2004_review.htm


----------



## ace (Nov 22, 2004)

Royce will  take his Time & let the
Sumo Guy Gas out..

Akibono may be Dangerous for the 1st Min.
But If it's a Normal Gracie Match I dout 
he will Last 10-Min. Unlimited Rounds..

If He Shoots a Take Down & lands on his Stomach
it will be verry hard to get Up.

This Will look Like Takase Vs Emauiel Yarburo


----------



## RRouuselot (Nov 23, 2004)

ace said:
			
		

> Royce will  take his Time & let the
> Sumo Guy Gas out..
> 
> Akibono may be Dangerous for the 1st Min.
> ...




If you have seen any photos of Akebono you will know that his cardio is lacking to say the least.
One thing that fat people are is strongthey have to be to carry around all that fat!
If Gracie doesnt win I would be shocked!


----------



## SammyB57 (Nov 23, 2004)

I hope Gracie plans to use his kickboxing.... I doubt he could take him down, and I doubt he wants Akebono on top.... Oh well, should be interesting.


----------



## ace (Nov 23, 2004)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> If you have seen any photos of Akebono you will know that his cardio is lacking to say the least.
> One thing that fat people are is strongthey have to be to carry around all that fat!
> If Gracie doesnt win I would be shocked!



I have seen his Pic's & Live footage of him
in Sumo Action. He will be Dangerous for the 1st 30 Seconds.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Nov 23, 2004)

I predict that the fight will proceed as follows:

Minute 1:
Royce and Akebono will circle each other for 30 seconds.
Royce will shoot in with a kick to the leg.  
30 seconds later, Akebono will bend over to try and block it.

Minute 2:
Royce will then shoot in and pull guard while Akebono is standing.
Akebono will continue to stand huffing and puffing, fully gassed out.

Minute 3:
Unable to close his guard, Royce will climb his legs up toward Akebono's head.

Minute 4:
Royce will close the triangle around the still-standing Akebono's neck.

Minute 5:
Referee will break the fighters apart.  
Royce will walk confidently back to his corner.
Akebono will stand there.
The referee will discover that Akebono is KTFO on his feet.

Minute 6:  
Referee raises Royce's hand.
Akebono tumbles to the mat flat on his face.


----------



## still learning (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello, Chad Rowan,Aka.. Akebona is a very popular person in Hawaii. He was a great Sumo wrestler. He is past his prime. I agree he is not a UFC type of fighter. He is not a wrestler either. He misses the lime light, and wants a chance to make big money again. He mention in one the local newspapers that he wanted his sons to see him fight. The last match was over for him fast. He has a well known name and has a ton of weight, looks impressive for the promoters to make money. 

  Here in Hawaii we feel a little sad for him, to have to do this type of fights. Aloha


----------



## RRouuselot (Nov 24, 2004)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, Chad Rowan,Aka.. Akebona is a very popular person in Hawaii. 1)He was a great Sumo wrestler. He is past his prime. I agree he is not a UFC type of fighter. He is not a wrestler either. 2)He misses the lime light, and wants a chance to make big money again. He mention in one the local newspapers that he wanted his sons to see him fight. The last match was over for him fast. 3)He has a well known name and has a ton of weight, looks impressive for the promoters to make money.
> 
> Here in Hawaii we feel a little sad for him, to have to do this type of fights. Aloha



1)	He was a mediocre wrestler at best. His techniques consisted of basically pushing and thrusting.hardly a well rounded wrestler.
2)	He is in debt up to his eyeballs and needs bail himself out
3)	He is a freak show for promoters to make money from.nothing more.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 8, 2004)

Didn't *AKIBONO* fight *Bob Sapp* too? 

Did he win, or did he get knocked out?


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 8, 2004)

Dragon Fist said:
			
		

> Didn't *AKIBONO* fight *Bob Sapp* too?
> 
> Did he win, or did he get knocked out?


 I think he did fight him....and if memory serves I think Akebono has yet to win a fight.


----------



## Dragon Fist (Dec 8, 2004)

I tell you one thing, if he could figure out how to grab someone and just lay his entire wieght on them, he could win alot of MMA fights.


----------



## ace (Jan 2, 2005)

Royce taped him out in the 1st round with
a wrist Lock.


----------



## SammyB57 (Jan 2, 2005)

Omoplata wrist lock.


----------



## tongsau (Feb 14, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> He has been in K-1 several times and is basically a big fat slob (about 500lbs.) that doesn't really put on a good fight... He was recently KOed by a good kick boxer about 200lbs lighter than himself.


Thats a pretty negative assesment of a fight that was in the link. To my reading the guy was lucky to survive. I had a friend in the UFC face a much larger "slob" and he had his kickboxing skills and cocky attitude shoved back into his face. I think it prooves a good point. A big guy who can move well is the most dangerouse thing in the ring.
Were you referring to another fight perhaps?


----------



## JDenz (Feb 15, 2005)

no Rowan really is not anywhere near other top level stars in K-1 MMA or boxing.  I am sure he could do awsome in a local show but he really is just a freak show same as Bob Sapp.


----------

